# [CLOSED] Tybalt crafting Doghouse DIY



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

*[ Doghouse DIY ]*
*Join the Queue here *
Please respect my town ( Don't steal things or shake trees etc)
You may go snag some rose seeds from nooks / Check out ables if you'd like 
Tips are appreciated but not necessary! (Please get the DIY First)

*Tybalt is giving the Doghouse DIY! 

Dodo: here *
​


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come visit to go to Nooks and grab some seeds ^_^


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 17, 2020)

Please can I come?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 17, 2020)

do you know if bangle is still crafting? ^^


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

Reminder to please leave through the airport and not by clicking '-' <3


----------



## cabbagehead (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I come? Would love to buy some roses!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

Tybalt be crafting! Come on over!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 17, 2020)

still up? :3


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

doofcake said:


> still up? :3


Should be


----------



## Starlightt (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to stop by.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

Did you close your island? I was kicked from the queue just now.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> Did you close your island? I was kicked from the queue just now.


That's so strange! My island is still very much open! :O


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

Wack. I rejoined the queue so hopefully it'll let me in this time.


----------



## Starfy (Apr 17, 2020)

Are you still open? I would love to visit!


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi would like to come get the diy but turnip exchange says the queue has expired?


----------

